# [EVDL] Kilovac with economizer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave,

I am using two of these contactors in my EV to turn on my accessory drive 
motor. I did not add Zener Overvoltage Transient Suppressor Diodes which 
are bidirectional across the coils, because the economizer circuit reduces 
the coil ampere less the 0.2 amps while holding the contactor close.

I had to add these NTE 4933 diodes across my main contactor coils that was 
that had a five amp surge on start up and turn off. I later change the 
coils from a 12 volt coil to a 180 volt coil which only draws 0.5 amp. I 
use a 12 volt glass plug in relay to control these coils.

These CableForm contactors I am using are design to work 60 volts over the 
180 volt pack voltage and will hold the contactor close until the voltage 
gets down to 11 volts.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "dave cover" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 29, 2008 12:49 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Kilovac with economizer


> I currently have two Curtis-Albright contactors between my pack and my
> controller. Both contactors have diodes across the coil to protect the
> control circuits. Very standard configuration. I'm replacing them
> with Kilovac Czonka III EV200AAANA contactors, each with it's own factory
> economizer circuit. Do I need to worry about adding diodes across these 
> guys
> or does the economizer circuit provide that protection?
>
> Thanks,
>
> Dave Cover. 944 EV in CT
>
> -- 
> http://www.evalbum.com/2149
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf

"..... it limits back EMF to 0V."



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Dave,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm getting close to hooking my contactors up. What kind of diodes
are recommended for this and other similar applications?

Thanks,
Brian





> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I currently have two Curtis-Albright contactors between my pack and my
> > controller. Both contactors have diodes across the coil to protect the
> > control circuits. Very standard configuration. I'm replacing them
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I saw the data sheet but am not an EE and didn't
know what the line Travis quoted meant. I appreciate all fo your help.

Dave Cover



> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/ev200.pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its east to skip over  I did the first time



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for the replies. I saw the data sheet but am not an EE and didn't
> > know what the line Travis quoted meant. I appreciate all fo your help.
> ...


----------

